# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG 2.0.7.2. Just small update.

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG 2.0.7.2, Just small Update   New phone added via ESP(DIRECT EMMC): 
- support SM-J700 (ISP Pinout, Dump Files),   Added: 
-  delay and retry count options for eMMC with bad sectors.
-  displaying GP0..GP3 partitions size if they are avaiable.
Fixed bugs in Qualcomm Flasher*

----------

